# Tivo On Line - Transfer recordings



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Just a quick question about "Transfer recordings". I have two Edge units and from time to time want to transfer recordings between the units.
Once I check the boxes and click the "Transfer" box, do I have to keep Tivo On Line active on my computer? Once I start it, will it transfer all the selected recordings by itself if I go on to browse other things on line?

BTW, it seems that the time to transfer a one hour HD show is about 4 minutes or so, for my system.

Rich


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Been wondering about this myself. I believe that once you submit the list of shows to transfer, everything you selected is put in some kind of queue on the source system.
What I've been doing is to get on TiVo Online on my iPad, submit the list and walk away. So, technically, TiVo Online is still the open window in Safari even when the iPad goes to sleep.
Hopefully someone can be more specific.


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Tested this scenario last night. I had an old TV show with 100+ episodes that I wanted to transfer from my Premiere XL4 to my new Edge. I went to TiVo Online and selected each episode I wanted to transfer, which by the way, was a real pain in the butt to do! There doesn't appear to be any way to select a group of shows, i.e. select one episode, scroll down and shift-click the last one, which should select all the ones in between the first and last.
Anyway, once I had them all selected, I scrolled back to the top, clicked on Transfer, got the confirmation prompt and clicked on that. I waited about 10 minutes, went to the Edge and checked the To-Do list and all those episodes were there waiting to be transferred. Went back to my PC and shut it down. This morning, I see all the episodes on the Edge.


----------

